# How to repair bandsaw blades



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

*How to repair bandsaw blades*

Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.

You can find this information, along with a downloadable PDF file of the procedure - along with great pictures of the process at this link. I hope it is helpful to some here.

I would also like to mention that I have repaired blades with this silver solder method, and have not had one to break on the splice, so it is a very good and reliable method.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Tom!

I've silver soldered quite a few blades a long time ago. I guess I was kind of careless, & I broke a lot of them.

It also might have been my old bandsaws fault too. Now I wear them out before I break them.

I think they're using better steel in the blades nowadays.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


Lucky for me, no breaks yet. Tell me Tom, what happened when it broke. Where did all the bits fly?. I shudder to think what would happen if my 6 toother went haywire.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


Dick,

Thanks for your comment. You must do a LOT of resawing!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


Grumpy,

When a blade breaks, you hear a loud noise. You then notice that your motor is still running, but you can't cut anymore. Then you realize that your blade has broken, and you turn off your machine and start thinking about new blades or repairing broken ones.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

I haven't seen you posting lately. I hope all is well

Thanks for the link.

Lee


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


Tom - Most bandsaw blades that I buy are warranted against breakage at the weld. I would explore this option but thats just me. I dont like to fix stuff I just bought!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee,

I'm sure you didn't need to know this, but thanks for your gracious comment.

I am doing very well, but I've been pretty busy too, so I haven't been real good about posting and commenting here.

I hope you are doing well also, Lee. Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

Yes, I'm with you about not wanting to fix new stuff. The truth is, I bought the blade a while ago, but haven't had the need to use it, so returning it wouldn't work I'm afraid.

Actually, I kind of enjoyed the process of making the jig and then soldering the blade. I don't do a lot of metal work, but as long as I have the right tools for the job, I enjoy it, as I do woodwork. It's all fun (if you don't have to make a living doing it…).


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


*Hi Tom!

I don't do an awful lot of re-sawing,

but I think trying to cut sharper curves than a blade can take is mainly the problem.

I don't try that anymore. I think re-sawing causes less stress on a blade.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Grumpy, & everyone!

Try being safe by keeping the upper blade guide as close as you can. If the blade does break,

the blade will stay put. One terrible accident happened at our local school shop many years ago

when a blade broke, and careened of to the side, and struck a student right into his heart,

and killed him. I always advise everyone not to stand on the side of a bandsaw. *


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the safety tip, Dick. Although it's a much safer machine than the bandsaw, it's still dangerous without the proper precautions.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


Points well taken Dick & Tom.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

TomFran said:


> *How to repair bandsaw blades*
> 
> Recently, I was doing some resawing with my bandsaw when the blade broke. It was a brand new blade that had hardly been used. It broke right where it had been "butt" welded at the factory. I had forgotten how to repair a bandsaw blade since it's been so long since I've done it. I found this link which gives very detailed information on how to do it, and I wanted to share it with all who can use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Tom. Good to hear from you


----------

